# Blind Guardian



## Erestor Arcamen (Apr 11, 2006)

I was just looking through some old threads and saw this in someone's signature, and looked up some lyrics. I love metal, and didn't know about this band. Some of their songs are influenced by Tolkien's work. Does anyone know any other bands or groups that sing based on Tolkien's stuff? Heres some lyrics:

*8. The Bard's Song - The Hobbit*

Out in the distance
There's so much gold
The treasure that I've found
Is more than enough
Far to the hill we've to go
Over the mountains and seas
To the old hill
Where the old dragon sleeps
Blind in the dark dungeon's night
So God please take me away from here
And Gollum shows the way right out

_[Solo: Andre]_

I'm alive

The dying dragon brought trouble and pain
And horror to the halls of stone
I'll take the mighty stone
And leave the dwarves behind
Ice and fire and forest we passed
And horror in the halls of stone

Trolls in the dark
The dawn took them all
Caught in the wood
By the wooden king's men
But now I'm alone
'Cause I've made up my mind
By the spell of gold

_[Lead: Andre]_

The king under the mountain
Will risk the great war
Oh what a fool
He's losing control
So I am trying to find a way
Blind in the dark dungeon's night
Then darkness comes from the northern side
And Thorin clears his mind


----------



## Wolfshead (Apr 11, 2006)

You'll find this topic discussed here.

Blind Guardian are very good, and probably the most prominent band that use Tolkien as regular inspiration, but there's plenty of others who are mentioned in the linked thread


----------



## Hammersmith (Apr 11, 2006)

I ended up finding TTF after following a link from Blind Guardian's forum, which I used to be a regular poster on. I also played Blind Guardian's song _The Lord Of The Rings _during the intermission for The Two Towers when I was a projectionist, something I'm very proud of.

Blind Guardian are a great band. I need to go and see them play. I really really do.


----------



## Lorien (Apr 16, 2006)

There's this *awful* death metal band, Morgoth, and I do mean really awful, I looked up the lyrics to one song of theirs and they had Tolkien references but I think I blocked out the name of the song for my own musical sanity. 

Figures though that they'd be so awful after all they are named after the big bad boss...but horrible really...don't even bother...unless you're one of those people who dig bands like Cryptopsy, Cannibal Corpse and Bathory.

P.S. Loads of bands around that are influeneced not just by Tolkien but Robert Jordan, and Norse mythology in particular, most of the ones I've heard tend to be power metal and not black, but then again proper black metal would be something like Mercyful Fate. Blind Guardian and Co. for me have always been Melodic Power Metal...or something like that


----------

